# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Vragenlijst stotteren in het onderwijs

## Adrie1945

In het belang van mensen die stotteren willen wij opkomen voor goede voorzieningen en mogelijkheden in het onderwijs. Zodat iedereen de studie die hij/zij graag wil volgen, kan afmaken. Daarom is het voor ons belangrijk om meer inzicht te krijgen in de ervaren problematiek rondom stotteren en onderwijs.

Als u stottert, of in uw school-/studieperiode hebt gestotterd, verzoeken wij u vriendelijk om deze vragenlijst in te vullen.

Voor de hele vragenlijst geldt: er is geen goed of fout antwoord. Het is geen overhoring. Het gaat ons om uw persoonlijke beleving van uw school-/studieperiode. Wilt u daarom het antwoord geven dat voor uw gevoel klopt bij uw situatie?

Voor de vragenlijst: klik hier

Meer op: http://www.stotteren.info

----------

